# My very first Frederique Constant - A white dial Index Automatic



## chronomaestro

I must admit that I'm one of those who has been faithfully following Frederique Constant but never actually made any purchase. Well at least until recently. I first heard about FC brand during the early days of TimeZone in the mid 90's. There is always something very unique about each of their models that is very hard to define. And when it comes time to decide on the next watch to purchase, I always seem to favor better known brands, with lots of complication.

My taste in watch had changed over the years and now I'm almost leaning strictly toward Bauhaus, simple, or classic design watches. The look of the JLC Master Control somehow seems to be one that stays in my mind the longest, thus my quest to look for watches of similar design. That is how I ended up with the FC Index Automatic. I'm not going to do a review because others had already covered this watch extensively. I just want to share with you a few quick snapshots I took with my phone camera.

I first looked at the bracelet model. However this model is unbeatable in price and the black leather strap makes it look quite classy. After seeing the Visodate with milanais band, it gives me an idea and so here it is. Let me know what you think. My Frederique Constant Index Automatic on mesh bracelet. There is just something very classy and retro about this combination.

Cheers,

Kevin


----------



## elliotgb

Very nice! You can never go wrong with an FC. I got the Runabout a few years ago from Jomashop. Moonphase and day/date indicators. Came with a great display case and a runabout boat included. One of my dressier watches that I change in and out with






the 2 Tissots.


----------



## blufinz52

Very nice, congrats. Wear in good health.


----------



## mpalmer

It looks great on your wrist. Congrats on your new FC!


----------



## Nokie

Very elegant on the mesh.


----------



## jdallasries

I love it. FC makes a great watch.


----------



## FernandoValenzuela

Welcome to the club.


----------



## MLJinAK

Excellent selection of the bracelet. The mesh adds a tasteful, yet unique touch.


----------



## djs86

This was my first as well! A very special feeling! The watch looks great on mesh! Something I may have to look into! 

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## dach_oscy

Greetings!

I apologize for reviving an old thread. I just picked up this watch and really like the simple, 60's style, Calatrava-esqe vibe of this piece. Chronomaestro, I also really like the watch on a milanese! I have only one concert regard the piece; the watch is challenging to hand-wind. I am comparing this winding action to eta 2824s I have owned (I have never owned a sellita sw200-1). I cannot tell if the difficulty in winding is due to the crown scalloped crown shape, gaskets/seals of the crown, or simply the movement. It sounds like it is winding smoothly, but, again, it is tough to wind (even though I do not plan on winding the watch often). 

Do any fellow FC/FC-303 owners share this experience? Thank you for your input in advance!

Cheers,

KP


----------



## Watchdisplay

Love it! Great choice with the mesh. Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456

Beautiful. Can anyone help me understand the value proposition for the FC-303SN5B6 over the IWC Portofino?


----------



## danfermat

Grinny456 said:


> Beautiful. Can anyone help me understand the value proposition for the FC-303SN5B6 over the IWC Portofino?


FC is the real deal when it comes to value proposition; Peter Stas, CEO of the company, never loses the opportunity to point out that their strategy is precisely to offer great quality for reasonable prices (accessible luxury, they say).

So I, as a value concerned buyer, would buy the FC and not the IWC.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## gsirles

Gorgeous combo. Looks great on you.


----------



## emblemtake2

Nice. I like the white dial.


----------



## Puckbw11

Usually don't like mesh--but this is nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave83

Looks great on mesh, congrats on your new FC!


----------



## Its-an-addiction

Sorry to reply to such an old thread, but wow that's beautiful. Reminds me of a Tag Heuer Carrera, but I like this better.


chronomaestro said:


> I must admit that I'm one of those who has been faithfully following Frederique Constant but never actually made any purchase. Well at least until recently. I first heard about FC brand during the early days of TimeZone in the mid 90's. There is always something very unique about each of their models that is very hard to define. And when it comes time to decide on the next watch to purchase, I always seem to favor better known brands, with lots of complication.
> 
> My taste in watch had changed over the years and now I'm almost leaning strictly toward Bauhaus, simple, or classic design watches. The look of the JLC Master Control somehow seems to be one that stays in my mind the longest, thus my quest to look for watches of similar design. That is how I ended up with the FC Index Automatic. I'm not going to do a review because others had already covered this watch extensively. I just want to share with you a few quick snapshots I took with my phone camera.
> 
> I first looked at the bracelet model. However this model is unbeatable in price and the black leather strap makes it look quite classy. After seeing the Visodate with milanais band, it gives me an idea and so here it is. Let me know what you think. My Frederique Constant Index Automatic on mesh bracelet. There is just something very classy and retro about this combination.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Kevin


----------



## chronomaestro

Sorry for the late response to your question. Yes, it does seem difficult to wind with mine as well. I don't think there is any problem with the movement however and that is just the way it is. It should be easier over time. However, I don't take any chance and instead just give it a few gentle shakes to get it started.

Regards.



dach_oscy said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I apologize for reviving an old thread. I just picked up this watch and really like the simple, 60's style, Calatrava-esqe vibe of this piece. Chronomaestro, I also really like the watch on a milanese! I have only one concert regard the piece; the watch is challenging to hand-wind. I am comparing this winding action to eta 2824s I have owned (I have never owned a sellita sw200-1). I cannot tell if the difficulty in winding is due to the crown scalloped crown shape, gaskets/seals of the crown, or simply the movement. It sounds like it is winding smoothly, but, again, it is tough to wind (even though I do not plan on winding the watch often).
> 
> Do any fellow FC/FC-303 owners share this experience? Thank you for your input in advance!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> KP


----------



## chochocho

very nice! congrats!


----------



## ascari_2

Clean and classy. Can't go wrong.


----------

